

[Ask HN] Please review RingThink.com - Virtual receptionist for your cellphone. - paulhart
http://ringthink.com/

======
revorad
Paul, I'm in the UK so I guess this is not for me. However, I am interested in
knowing how this could be useful to anyone. I don't quite get that from your
website. I think you should make a video explaining what your product is. It
doesn't have to be a flashy animation, just you talking would be great.

I couldn't find an email address on your website. You don't have one in your
profile either. You definitely want to make it easy for people to get in touch
with you, especially when asking for feedback. Considering you are building a
communications product...

------
paulhart
I built this in two weeks of spare time. The app is written with RoR, voice
stuff is handled by Twilio, and payments are by PayPal via ActiveMerchant.

Thoughts, comments etc greatly appreciated.

------
jevans
Are your users able to access the recording of the call, or do they have to
rely on the transcription?

What benefits does your service offer over Google Voice?

~~~
paulhart
Yes, the recording of the call is also available through the web interface. I
haven't attempted to make it available through the customer IVR side of things
yet (if you call your RingThink number from your cellphone you get an admin
interface), but that's certainly doable.

To be honest, while I have an account I haven't played with Google Voice too
much (I live in Canada so it isn't officially available here yet). This was
something I came up with to respond to Twilio's weekly SMS competition, it's
been fun to build out so far.

